# Galère éjection CD



## legrandyazoo (14 Février 2010)

Alors tout d'abord bonjour à toutes et tous !!!

Mon problème est le suivant:

Possédant un Power Book G4 Titanium et un mac mini, je décide d'essayer d'installer Leopard de mon mac mini ayant lu quelque part qu'on pouvait installer son système sur 2 ordis si l'un des 2 est un portable et au même nom...

Alors là le disque démarre, procède à ses vérifications et m'informe qu'il est impossible d'installer ce système sur cet ordinateur.

Je me dis pas grave j'éjecte et réinstalle mon bon vieux tiger qui marche bien et depuis il boote sur le DVD d'installation et refuse de me l'éjecter (j'ai bien sur essayer toutes les méthodes trouvés dans le forum sans succès).

Ah oui je précise que le disque dur ne contient plus aucun système d'exploitation, j'ai effacé le contenu pour procéder à la nouvelle installation (est-ce à cause de ça ???).

Merci de votre indulgence et de vos réponses.


----------



## r e m y (14 Février 2010)

legrandyazoo a dit:


> ....
> 
> Ah oui je précise que le disque dur ne contient plus aucun système d'exploitation, j'ai effacé le contenu pour procéder à la nouvelle installation (est-ce à cause de ça ???)....



C'est sûr que dans ces conditions il aura beaucoup de mal à booter sur le disque dur.

Mais il devrait accepter d'éjecter le DVD en maintenant le clic souris enfoncé, pour insérer un autre DVD....


----------



## legrandyazoo (14 Février 2010)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est sûr que dans ces conditions il aura beaucoup de mal à booter sur le disque dur.
> 
> Mais il devrait accepter d'éjecter le DVD en maintenant le clic souris enfoncé, pour insérer un autre DVD....


Remy, merci pour cette rapidité.

Mon problème vient juste de se résoudre, j'ai maintenu la touche alt enfoncé au démarrage, ce qui m'a amené à un écran de boot et là j'ai pu effectuer mon éjection.

Encore merci en tout cas...

Alban


----------

